# screenings on pregnant patients



## Networker3412 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello, 

My question is if a patient comes in for screening for strep b or any other screening like gonorrhea or chlamydia and that patient is pregnant do i code the screening of that test for the dx or do i code antenatal screening code? the dx that the physician put on the order just said pregnant. the cpt codes that he circled was for screening. 

thank you


----------



## JessicaHeemskerk (Apr 28, 2009)

We bill out the screeing CPT codes with the DX V22.1 or V22.0 (Pregnancy).  They are usually paid without a problem.


----------



## dan528i (May 13, 2009)

jbblgagnon said:


> We bill out the screeing CPT codes with the DX V22.1 or V22.0 (Pregnancy).  They are usually paid without a problem.



can you please specify which CPT code for screening???

Thanks


----------

